# 5 Spooky Smart Safety Tips For Your Halloween Hound



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Keep your dog safe, happy and calm during the spooky festivities this Halloween.
> 
> Halloween will soon be here, and while we know that it’s all in good fun, our furry friends may not. To us, trick-or-treaters are expected and we are prepared with candy and jack-o’-lanterns. Our pooches aren’t expecting the doorbell to ring repeatedly for hours. Dogs only accept what we have exposed them to at a young age, so it’s natural for them to be afraid when the routine changes. Here are a few tips to keep your dog safe and happy during Halloween:
> 
> ...


Read more about the 5 Spooky Smart Safety Tips For Your Halloween Hound at PetGuide.com.


----------

